# Pump dying on izzo alex?



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

This morning, brewhead pressure was stuttering between 2 bar difference quite rapidly and didn't sound great on pulling a shot, yet a backflush seemed to keep pressure fine. Guessing if it happens again, something is on its way out like the pump?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Is it only happening when pulling a shot or does it happen when flushing too?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Was the water reservoir nearly empty by any chance?


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

DoubleShot said:


> Was the water reservoir nearly empty by any chance?


Nope, not even close.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

funinacup said:


> Is it only happening when pulling a shot or does it happen when flushing too?


Only tried this morning, but was only when pulling a shot, not flushing.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

I had something similar with my Duetto - and a good descale seemed to sort it. Might be worth a shot...


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

MrShades said:


> I had something similar with my Duetto - and a good descale seemed to sort it. Might be worth a shot...


Less than a week after a descale.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Yup - so probably a bit of scale stuck in a valve.... Give it another go.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

MrShades said:


> Yup - so probably a bit of scale stuck in a valve.... Give it another go.


Oh well, was fine today.


----------

